# Nic Collection free does not work



## petrox (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Forum members I need some help please. Win 7 Home 64 bit. My download of the Nic Collection does not work. After installing into Photoshop CS 4 64 bit also Lightroon 4.4 and then using it the different collection options are displayed. But no matter which one I pick, a pop up appears which says Buy or exit. Buy gets you to the Nic site but as it is free no further option exists. I have tried 5 different times to download but it is always the same. I have uninstalled all Nic software instances every time including the registry. A long time ago I had a Nic trial but it expired long ago and I thought I had removed all traces of that trial software. I have looked through the web but my problem is not listed in any Nic /google fix it sites. I have the latest Nvidea driver for my G-force 760. Could you help me please?
Regards Peter


----------



## Cerianthus (Apr 9, 2016)

No expert. But it does sound like here is some trace of the earlier version left. You could try and use revo uninstallet or a similar program to force all the remnants out.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## petrox (Apr 9, 2016)

Cerianthus said:


> No expert. But it does sound like here is some trace of the earlier version left. You could try and use revo uninstallet or a similar program to force all the remnants out.
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Thank you Verzonden, I have done that already. No luck.


----------



## Nogo (Apr 10, 2016)

My guess is the problem is registry related.  I would run the uninstall program first, then restart the computer, and finally run CCleaner and see if that will remove problem.


----------



## petrox (Apr 10, 2016)

Nogo said:


> My guess is the problem is registry related.  I would run the uninstall program first, then restart the computer, and finally run CCleaner and see if that will remove problem.


Hi Nogo, thank you for the reply and help. I have uninstalled with Revo uninstaller pro. Run CC cleaner twice. ran Regedit to look for Nik collection, nothing found. reran CC cleaner restarted the Computer. Reinstalled Nik collection. Same Problem    Your trial has expired, prompts: buy or exit. I don't know what to do anymore if anything. Again thanks for the help. Regards Peter


----------



## RogerB (Apr 10, 2016)

petrox said:


> Hi Nogo, thank you for the reply and help. I have uninstalled with Revo uninstaller pro. Run CC cleaner twice. ran Regedit to look for Nik collection, nothing found. reran CC cleaner restarted the Computer. Reinstalled Nik collection. Same Problem    Your trial has expired, prompts: buy or exit. I don't know what to do anymore if anything. Again thanks for the help. Regards Peter



There's a thread in the NIK support forum on this issue that suggests a reboot and reinstall fixed it for some people, take a look and see if there's anything there to help you.


----------



## Cerianthus (Apr 10, 2016)

your tx post made me giggle 'verzonden' is not part of any name. It is just the Dutch version of send from my iPad using tapatalk that got copied in automatically.  Hope you find a solution, is google responding to questions at all? Gerard


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Nogo (Apr 11, 2016)

The only other thing I can think of that could be causing this problem is that it is possible you are downloading an old version of the collection.  If you are downloading it from a file share site, try downloading it straight from Google.  Google Nik Collection


----------



## petrox (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Nogo, the problem is fixed. I had sent my problem to the Google help line re: Nik Collction free. As was thought the problem was the old trial installation from some time ago. It was hiding in C:\users\peter\appdata\local. I then deleted it  and all instances of google\Nik Collection from the Computer using Windows explorer search as well as all previous downloads of the Nik Collection. There were two. The Goole \Nik help line gave me a new download location    https://dl.google.com/edgedl/photos/nikcollection-full-1.2.11.exe. After download and install all is well. Thank you as well as Cerianthus and Roger B. Regards Peter


----------

